# AC outages and power surges



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I usually buy my electronics in the USA during my trips there to avoid the high cost in the Philippines because of the tariff. Because of the power surges the power supply of my old VOIP black box, Magic Jack has failed, also my routers need to be reconfigured. I did buy new power supplies for these appliances in the Philippines and had no more troubles. A batter backup (preferable) or voltage regulator is a good option.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

She recently tried to use the sewing machine (brought from the US). I bought a transformer to use. The normally bright light was kind of orangish and the machine would not run at good speed. It is kind of useable, but I am afraid of doing damage to the motor from the low voltage. I checked the voltage and found the wall socket voltage was only slightly over 200 which the transformer just cut in half, so I also am kind of looking for a regulated voltage supply that would get the full 120 volts to the sewing machine. 

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Battery back up, voltage regulator*



Phil_expat said:


> I usually buy my electronics in the USA during my trips there to avoid the high cost in the Philippines because of the tariff. Because of the power surges the power supply of my old VOIP black box, Magic Jack has failed, also my routers need to be reconfigured. I did buy new power supplies for these appliances in the Philippines and had no more troubles. A batter backup (preferable) or voltage regulator is a good option.


Family member wired our house and we found out later that the circuit breakers (amps) were to high and were told to get some lower rated circuit breakers but your right a voltage regulator and UPS or APC unit is a must for the computers. Best to get a certified electrician to evaluate the circuit breakers and lines.

A couple times this year the main power pole that supplies our house and family lot area was arcing and sparking, explosions (they mess with the lines), not to mention that many of the poles in town aren't straight and hanging down, some tree's are resting on the power lines but nothing gets fixed. Large trucks frequently hit the DSL lines and power lines in another area of the Municipality and wipe out the Internet connection, sometimes the entire power grid, these same trucks (Duck feeds, duck eggs) go back and forth all the time, same people...amazing that they don't remember to slow down for low level power lines. :crazy:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Breaker amps too high.lol. That's a good bit of filipino logic for you.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Electrical fixes*



Gary D said:


> Breaker amps too high.lol. That's a good bit of filipino logic for you.


I have a heap of electrical appliances/laptop that should have been fixed by an expert electronic/electrical technician's and now all paper weights.


----------

